# Enduro Helm für Riesenschädel



## Amokles (9. September 2011)

Hi.

ich hoffe mir kann jemand nen tip geben. ich bin schon länger auf der suche nach nem gescheiten HHelm für den Enduro/FR Touren einsatz.

an sich ja kein problem bei dem riesen angebot auf dem markt.

ich  habe 62cm kopfumpfang...schon schwierig aber auch noch kein echtes problem.

aber anscheinend ist mein kopf so ungewöhnlich lang das kein helm so richtig passen will. 

vom umfang her passen fast alle in L/XL, allerdings in der höhe nicht. 

ich seh immer aus wie son pilz bei supermario. 

ich habe nun schon aufgehabt:

Giro Xen und Hex
Uvex Supersonic
Fox Fluxx
661 Recon 

sogar Dirt/skate helme hatte ich auf:
Oneal LID , Giro, und und und 

sogar der Kali Avita der als besonders tiefgezogen gilt ist nicht "lang" genug

hier mal nen paar fotos damit ihr euch das besser vorstellen könnt.


----------



## Furzknoten (9. September 2011)

Das habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden:



Amokles schrieb:


> vom umfang her passen fast alle in L/XL, allerdings in der höhe nicht.


 
Wenn der Umfang passen würde, müsste der Kopf ganz in den Helm hineinrutschen - er liegt oben an den Haaren kpl. an -, dann justierst Du die Weitenverstellung und er sitzt. Wenn der "zu hoch" sitzt, kann der doch vom Umfang her nicht richtig passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (9. September 2011)

es liegt nicht an der größe sondern eher an der passform. meine schädeldecke ist einfach sehr hochgezogen und die helme sind nicht tief genug. ich habe seitlich teilweise sogar noch platz, aber der helm ist nicht weitgenug über meinen kopfgestülpt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. September 2011)

Da bin ich jetzt auch nochmal sehr gespannt auf Antworten und Tipps, ich habe genau das selbe problem. Alle Helme in Größe M sitzen wunderbar, bis auf das über den Ohren 5 oder mehr cm Platz ist und meine Stirn fast völlig frei, genau wie beim Kollegen hier.

Ich hab probiert:

Met Kaos
Fox Flux
Alpina Mythos
Giro Xen
Giro Hex

Uvex XP 100 kommt heute, der soll ja auch gut gehen für hohe Köpfe.


Mit dem Pilzaussehen müssen wir uns glaube ich abfinden Amokles, aber wenn er wenigstens ein wenig tiefer sitzen würde wärs ja schonmal gut. Ich fühlte mich bisher in keinem Helm sicher, weil immer Schläfen, Nacken und Stirn sehr frei waren.


----------



## Furzknoten (9. September 2011)

Wenn seitlich Luft ist, passt der nicht richtig. Du brauchst scheinbar was für ovalen Köpfe.
Nur wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob meiner wirklich tiefer geht. Ist das denn Dein 1. Helm oder hattest Du vorher schon einen, der nach Deiner Einschätzung auch gut/tief sass?


----------



## Amokles (9. September 2011)

ich hab mir jetzt noch den POC Trabec bestellt mal sehen wie der sitzt.
laut dem  bericht hier im ibc soll der sitzen wie ein halbschalen helm ohne dabei so dick aufzutragen... 

am besten war bisher der uvex discovery.
 das ist aber ein cityrad helm. wie gut der schützt kann ich nicht rausfinden, nichtmal uvex selbst will mir sagen ob ich den auch im gelände bedenkenlos benutzten kann und schlecht belüftet ist er auch.

gut das es das fernabnahmegesetz gibt 


edit:


Furzknoten schrieb:


> Wenn seitlich Luft ist, passt der nicht richtig. Du brauchst scheinbar was für ovalen Köpfe.
> Nur wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob meiner  wirklich tiefer geht. Ist das denn Dein 1. Helm oder hattest Du vorher  schon einen, der nach Deiner Einschätzung auch gut/tief sass?



ich bin vorher nur DH gefahren und hatte dementsprechend nur nen Fullfacehelm. da hatte ich das problem nicht


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. September 2011)

Poste auf jeden Fall wie der Helm passt, wenn möglich wieder mit Bild. Vielleicht isses ja was. Mir isses mittlerweile ziemlich egal was für einer, hauptsache er sitzt ordentlich.


----------



## Amokles (11. September 2011)

in der aktuellen mountainbike haben sie einen AM-Helmtest. da hat der trabec eher schlecht abgeschnitten...woanders hört man nur lob...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. September 2011)

Würd ich nich so viel drauf geben, die Realität sieht ja meistens nochmal ganz anders aus als in der Bikebravowelt. Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.

Der Uvex XP 100 sieht bei mir mit am pilzigsten aus aber er passt wenigstens so gut auf den Schädel, dass das Einstellsystem sich gut fixieren kann am Kopf, was bei fast keinem anderen Helm war.


----------



## piilu (11. September 2011)

Hab auch nen recht großen Schädel und fahre den Xp 100 bin dami recht zufrieden


----------



## Amokles (12. September 2011)

war jetzt samstag hier in der nähe in nem shop und hab ihn aufprobiert. bisher saß kein anderer helm so gut. sehr angenehm zu tragen, rutschte nicht, drückte nicht. sah zwar auch so pilzig aus, aber was will man machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. September 2011)

Eben, wir müssen wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen. Der XP 100 ist viel zu breit für mein schmales Gesichtz, sitzt aber super rutschfest. Also müssen wir wohl als Pilze unser Leben fristen. Gibt schlimmeres. Tod sein und so z.B.

Wenn du dich traust poste mal ein Bild, würd den Helm gerne mal in Realität sehen. So vom Aussehen auf den sterilen Internetbildern mochte ich ihn nicht, aber die sehen in Echt ja immer noch mal anders aus.


----------



## Amokles (13. September 2011)

du kommst ja aus detmold! lass und doch mal zusammen fahren  in detmold kenn ich mich gaarnicht aus.meine freundin studiert da zwar architektur, aber ich bin noch die auf den trails da gewesen. 

dann können wir zusammen als pilze durch die gegen fahren. dann fällt das schon garnicht mehr so auf 


bild folgt alsbald


----------



## Deleted 214724 (13. September 2011)

Moin Amokles,

also rein der optik wegen... ich finde jetzt nicht das es schlimm ausschaut. Sieht aus wie jemand mit Fahrradhelm auffer Murmel 
Wobeii dir der 661 besser steht. 

Grüße


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. September 2011)

Naja auf den Bildern da oben ging es ihm ja nicht ums Aussehen sondern eher darum das die Helme so hoch sitzen, also so viel Platz über den Ohren ist und die Stirn so frei und ungeschützt.

Können wir gerne bei Zeiten mal machen Amokles, ich habe nur seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren kein Bike mehr, mein gerade bestelltes Cagua soll ANGEBLICH im Januar kommen. Warten wirs ab ;-)
Und Trailmäßig kenn ich mich auch noch nicht sonderlich aus, bin vorher ne CC/Tourenmöhre gefahren, also großteils Waldautobahn. Können ja gerne mal zusammen ein bisschen auf Erkundung im Teuto gehen, da wirds sicherlich einiges geben!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. September 2011)

Hast du den Helm jetzt gekauft? Wär nett wenn du mir mal ein Foto per PM schickst, du scheinst so von den ersten Bildern her wirklich genau die gleiche Kopfform zu haben wie ich.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. September 2011)

ich habe zwar nicht so das Problem mit zu hoher Schädeldecke, allerdings mit der Größe -> Kopfumfang 63cm
bis jetzt passt mir z.B. kein einziger MTB Vollvisier Helm und bei den tief gezogenen AM/EN Helmen sieht es nur wenig besser aus !
z.Zt fahre ich einen Bell Variant, der recht gut sitzt und in der Größe sogar noch etwas Platz bietet und nicht wie die meisten anderen auf Anschlag sitzt.
POC hatte ich auf der Eurobike auf, passt sogar. Aber die Playmobil Männchen Optik ist doch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Die div Tests in den Bikebravos sind allenfalls Anhaltpunkte. Wenn die Testsieger nur für Leute mit Schrumpfköpfe gemacht sind, schauen wir Dickköpfe eben in die Röhre. Da ist dann auch ein schlecht getesteter Helm besser als keiner !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (23. September 2011)

@Wolfsblut

auf grund von fehldisposition meinerseits  wird das mit dem helm erst im orktober was... deswegen kann ich auch erst dann ne rückmeldung geben


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. September 2011)

Okay^^ bin gespannt


----------



## Rivfader (29. November 2011)

Aloha.
Ich stellte heute bei der Suche nach meinem ersten *hust* Helm fest,
dass auch ich eher der Gattung der ConeHeads angehöre. 

Es geht bei mir ebenfalls um einen Helm mit tiefergezogenem Hinterkopf Also eher Enduro 

*Probiert habe ich heute: 
*
*Giro HEX* - generell sehr bequem, Verstellsystem top (auch bei Langen Haaren) nur halt nicht "tief" genug für die Rübe - bishernummer 1

*Scott Groove II* - Passform: Ok, Verstellsystem: eher naja, und halt nicht tief genug

*Specialized *vergessenwiederhieß** - An den Seiten zu weit, Verstellsystem mist und eine PILZ-optik par excellence...

Hast du denn nun einen Helm gefunden?
Wenn Ja gibts auch Fotos?


----------



## UpDown (29. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls Probleme einen geeigneten Helm für meinen großen und wohl eigen geformten Kopf (62 cm Kopfumfang) zu finden.
Bisher lief es immer auf Giro hinaus, zuletzt Xen.
Nun habe ich mir einen TSG Kraken gekauft.
Dieser Helm lässt sich nur über die mitgelieferten Polster verstellen.
Er sitzt aber tief und ist hinten schön weit runter gezogen.
Das beste ist aber die Passform, wie aufgepfropft ohne irgendwo zu drücken. Das spricht eindeutig für die neuartige Konstruktion des Helms. Obwohl mir das Design nicht besonders gefällt, habe ich ihn mir gekauft.
Also unbedingt einmal anprobieren.

Ciao UpDown


----------



## Rivfader (30. November 2011)

Ahoi

Joa der Kraken is ja nu eher ein BMX/Dirt helm....
Aber wenn er passt... mal kucken ob ich hier in Hannover was finde
Anonsonsten bestellen/zurückschicken spielen.


----------



## herkulars (30. November 2011)

Interessant, dass der Urge Endur-O-matic hier noch nicht aufgetaucht ist. Ich hab zwar keinen großen Kopfumfang aber auch einen Eierkopp und daher im allgemeinen bei Helmen das Pilzdesign gepachtet. Den Endur-O-matic fahre ich jetzt seit Anfang des Jahres und er passt perfekt. Sieht zwar nach schlechter Belüftung aus, ich bin allerdings sehr zufrieden! Die Wärme wird trotz der vergleichsweise wenigen Lüftungslöcher gut abgeführt.

@Rivfader: Bei Bike-infection in Barsinghausen solltest Du den bei Bedarf aufprobieren können.


----------



## Rivfader (30. November 2011)

Kule sache, danke für den Tipp
Mal kucken ob ichs morgen mal da rüber schaff

An den Endur-o-matic hatte ich auch schon gedacht nur in Hannover keinen Shop gefunden der den hat.

Ansonsten könnte man ja auch noch auf den "AllM" von Urge warten, nur habe ich da keine Infos wann der in die Läden kommen soll


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (30. November 2011)

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich den auch mal aufprobieren... aber der entspricht ja mal sowas von rein garnicht meinem Geschmack :-( Testen werd ich ihn aber dennoch! Hauptsache einen passenden Helm.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. November 2011)

den Endur-o-matic gibt es nicht in richtig groß !
das ist schon fast ein Kinderhelm 
jeder mit Umfang ab 62cm hat das Problem
und bei Fullface wird es dann ganz übel, bei denen bekomme ich (Umfang 63cm) 90% noch nicht einmal bis zu den Ohren. Die restlichen 10% die tatsächlich auf den Kopf gehen sind meist immer noch zu klein.
Die von POC passen, aber nicht jeder will wie ein Playmobilmännchen aussehen


----------



## Rivfader (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja wegen dem Umfang brauche ich mir keine sorgen machen.
Mit 60cm is man ja noch im "normalen" Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rivfader (1. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,

Auf Herkulars Tip hin war ich heute bei BikeInfection in Barsinghausen.
Zuerst mal: Top Laden, supernette Leude da.

Leider hatten sie den Urge nicht im Haus aber ansonsten eine ziemlich große Auswahl an Helmen.
Ich Probierte so dies und dass aus und stolperte dann über den "Playmobilmännchen-Helm" POC trabec.

Das schlimme an dem Helm ist nicht etwa dass er, naja, eher hässlich ist und auch noch teuer sondern dass er mir wie angegossen gepasst hat, der Kopf geht relativ tief hinein, die Polsterung und das Verstellsystem sind auch top

Fazit:
Das Ding ist hässlich und teuer aber sitzt wie ne 1.

Jetzt warte ich das die Jungs ne Lieferung von Urge bekommen und fahr dann nochmal rüber zum testen.



Bis Später


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2011)

das fand ich auch erschreckend....dieses hässliche sauteure Ding passt sogar auf meinen Riesenschädel
so in schwarz geht er optisch gerade noch so


----------



## andyy (6. Dezember 2011)

hallo
ich sehe mich auch grade um einen neuen Helm um. Hat schon jemand den neuen Giro Feature All-Mountain Helm gesehen. Wie ist der im Vergleich zum 661 Recon 
andy


----------



## Blackhawk88 (12. Dezember 2011)

als enduro helm für große köpfe (>62cm) kann ich nur den Fox Flux empfehlen!


----------



## PPrecht (16. Dezember 2011)

Wunderbar Leute, ihr habt meinen Morgen gerettet.


Schon als Motorradfahrer hatte ich große Probleme einen bequemen passenden Helm für die 62 cm Birne zu finden

Der jahrelang genutzte Nolan saß extrem eng am Kinn und ich habe kein Schumacher-Kinn.

Hat jemand eine Empofehlung für einen Helmladen im Großraum Hamburg?


Danke

Peter


----------



## Luporinski (17. Dezember 2011)

PPrecht schrieb:


> Schon als Motorradfahrer hatte ich große Probleme einen bequemen passenden Helm für die 62 cm Birne zu finden



Wo ist denn da das Problem?







Geht doch!


----------



## faradfara (12. Januar 2012)

Mit 62cm Kopfumfang und eher länglicher Form, hatte ich auch große Probleme nen anständigen Helm zu finden.

Gelößt hat das Problem: Fox Flux in L//XL.
Passt super, auch ohne Verstelllsystem sitz der schon sicher aufm Kopf.
Nebenbei super belüftet, geht schön weit im Nacken runter und ist nichtmal besonders teuer.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=60796


----------



## Hufi (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo
ich werf mal den Speci Helm Vice in die Runde.
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=64161
Probieren kann man Ihn bei jedem Specihändler, wenn nicht da sollte er Ihn bestellen können.
Da ich selber einen großen Kopf habe 62-63cm plus jede Menge Wolle drauf, hab ich auch lange nach was passendem gesucht. Vor allem auf längeren Touren macht sich ein gut sitzender Helm in Bezug auf Drücken, Verrutschen etc. 
Der Helm lässt sich mit Hilfe eines Rädchens hinten auf den jeweiligen "Durchmesser"schnell und einfach einstellen. Zusätzlich hat er jede Menge Öffnungen für die heißen Tage.


----------



## Rivfader (15. Januar 2012)

Aloha

Ich bin vor kurzem durch ein wenig Recherche auf den CYPHON von Pro-tec gestoÃen.

http://pro-tec.net/cyphon-bike-helmet.php

Hinten tief gezogen wie ich es wollte, das design gefÃ¤llt mir auch ganz gut...

Also kurz mal gekuckt und bei ebay einen Anbieter gefunden der den fÃ¼r gÃ¼nstig im Angebot hatte... 65â¬ :-D

Mein Conehead passt super hinein und geht schÃ¶n tief hinten.
Der Verstellmechanismuss via eines kleinen RÃ¤dchens geht vÃ¶llig In Ordnung.
Die gesamte Verarbeitung is OK, keine scharfen kannten oder sonstiges
Was Ich mir wÃ¼nschen wÃ¼rde wÃ¤ren ein paar mehr und bessere Polster gewÃ¼nscht um die Passform besser optimieren zu kÃ¶nnen.

Die hintere Auflage an der die Verstell-Drahtseile entlanglaufen kÃ¶nnte  ein kleines Polster vertragen, leider verfangen sich die Haare darin.
Ein Polster am Kinngurt fehlt, dachte ich, man vermisst es aber nicht

Das sind aber nur kleine Mankos.


Die erste Ausfahrt war ziemlich vielversprechend:
+ Keinerlei Wackeln oder Rutschen
+ Verstellmechanismus bleibt sicher durch lock-Rad

+-relativ Warm, selbst bei gestern nur 5 Grad, mal schauen wie es im Sommer wird.


Ich melde mich spÃ¤ter nach weiteren Ausfahrten nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, der kommt auch noch in die Auswahl!

Ja, ich habe noch immer keinen Helm ;-) aber das Bike kommt ja auch erst in ein paar Wochen


----------



## KP-99 (21. Januar 2012)

So, jetzt hätte ich auch nochmal eine Frage an die Fox Flux Experten hier.

Ich selbst habe nicht den Riesenschädel, aber immerhin 59-60cm Umfang.

Welche Grösse wäre denn dann beim Fox Flux zu empfehlen (ich nehme an L/XL)?

Nicht, dass er dann wackelt wie ein Wackeldackel...


----------



## faradfara (2. Februar 2012)

Zum Fox Flux:

Müsste passen.

Habe einen Kopfumfang von  knapp 61, und kleiner dürfte der Helm in (L/XL) nicht sein.


----------



## KP-99 (2. Februar 2012)

Dann kommt er mal in die engere Wahl.

Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (2. Februar 2012)

Der Flux sitzt halt nur bei Eierköpfen nicht gut. Supergeiler Helm, aber bei mir saß der sowas von weit oben, dass ging garnicht ^^ Schade eigentlich, ist bisher immer noch einer meiner Favoriten vom Aussehen her.

Die nächsten Tage müssten bei mir der neue Recon, Giro Feature und Bell Variant eintrudeln! (Naja, Variant erst Mitte Februar) Ich berichte dann.


----------



## KP-99 (2. Februar 2012)

Bei mir kommt noch der Urge All Mountain in Betracht, den könnte ich auch mal in einem Shop um die Ecke anprobieren, wenn er denn lieferbar ist (voraussichtlich im März).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Februar 2012)

Also der Feature ist einer der Helme die sogar auf meinen Eierkopf passen. Ein bisschen pilzig ist er natürlich wie jeder andere Helm auch, das liegt aber an meinem eher schmalen Kopf. Ansonsten echt super das Teil! Bell Variant war der Pilz schlechthin und der Recon passt mir leider auch nicht gut, obwohl er sich sehr sehr bequem anfühlt.


----------



## Koohgie (31. März 2016)

ich hab bisher den oneal orbiter, der passt.... Hab auch 62-63 schädel. Was mir net gefällt ist das visier, es wird nur eingesteckt(so ne art Dübel system) und wackel auch mit der zeit. Und für gogles ist er nicht richtig ausgelegt. Belüftung geht i.o. Verstellsystem auch. Form, naja gibt schönere.

ich hab jetzt den nagelneue giro mit mips bestellt, druckte mir an den schläfen der rest ging, aber zurück geschickt. Vorher hatte ich den Smiths, glaub ich... Der mit den honigwabe innen schale.... Design gefiel, qualitativ war er ok, trotz des preises würde es besser gehen aber, wie ein zu kleiner topf aufgesetzt.... Druckte auch auf den schläfen.... Zum kotzen.... Jetzt kommt noch der spezi oder 661... Zum testen.... Mal sehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2016)

Blugrass Goldeneye passt. Bell Super ohne Mips auch. Giro ohne Mips eh.


----------

